# Probleme mit verlinkter Tooltip



## ltdeta (31. Januar 2006)

Also im moment sehen die Tooltips so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




is das nur bei mir so am Sontag war die Anzeige noch korrekt.


Beschreibung:
- Das Tooltipfenster ist vorhanden (scharzer Hintergrund)
- in den untersten 2 Zeilen steht: "Rasse:" und "Klasse:"
- der rest ist leer


Weis jemand was ?


Vielen Dank


----------



## B3N (31. Januar 2006)

Oha...wir werden uns drum kümmern, danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Brutalo (1. Februar 2006)

hallo,

kann ich bestätigen => http://www.redshire.at seit sonntag dieser woche funktioniert die tooltip anzeige nicht mehr .. komischerweise dieser hier geht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vl. funktionieren ja nur items nicht .. keine ahnung wie ihr das db technisch gelöst habts


lg

michael


----------



## Kelgan (1. Februar 2006)

Nehme an, ihr nutzt "Itemstats". das funktioniert zue Zeit nicht, siehe hier: http://rpg24.planet-multiplayer.de/board/i...?showtopic=9157


----------



## Brutalo (1. Februar 2006)

muss dich enttäuschen => ich verwende zwar itemsstat aber das hat ja wohl mit nen tooltip nichts zu tun 

siehe http://www.blasc.de/?i=16805 da gibts ne zeile mit 


```
[url=http://blasc.de/?i=16805][img]http://blasc.de/item/16805.gif[/img][/url]
```

wennst diese zeile kopierst bekommst nen tooltip => der bis jetzt immer funktioniert hat!

das hat nichts mit itemstat zu tun was übrigens wunderbar funktioniert !

siehe dazu : http://wow.b-r-o.at/dkp 

warum funktioniert der tooltip für "Teufelsherzhandschuhe" NICHT 
und für "Foliant des einlullenden Schusses" schon ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelgan (2. Februar 2006)

Mit itemstats bekommst du zur Zeit keien Daten von neuen Items. Die die bereits im Cache sind, werde natürlich angezeigt ... aber anderes Thema.

Allerdings vermute ich, dass der Grund für den Fehler mit der leeren itemlist.xml derselbe ist, der dafür verantwotlich ist, dass die Bilder nicht korrekt dargestellt/generiert werden. 

Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass die Blasc-Jungs daran arbeiten und üben uns in Geduld.


----------



## B3N (2. Februar 2006)

Wir arbeiten dran...keine Sorge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brutalo (2. Februar 2006)

> Allerdings vermute ich, dass der Grund für den Fehler mit der leeren itemlist.xml derselbe ist, der dafür verantwotlich ist, dass die Bilder nicht korrekt dargestellt/generiert werden.



hmpf, sag mal willst du mich ned verstehen oder wie was wann ...
ich weiss das ein neues item beim anlegen im moment NICHT von blasc geladen wird 

ABER

ein verlinkter tooltip hat nichts mit dem itemstats zu tun 
und btw. meine itemlist.xml ist nicht leer und es stehen beide drin deutsch und english ... klappt alles wunderbar .. 

aber blasc weiss ja schon das die tooltips nict funktionieren ...


----------



## Crowley (2. Februar 2006)

Die Itemlist sollte jetzt erstmal wieder da sein.


----------



## Kelgan (2. Februar 2006)

@Brutalo

Ich nehme an, du bist Informatiker und hast Ahnung vom Programmieren und der Serveradministration?

Wenn ja, solltest du den Bruf wechseln, wenn nein, solltest du einfach nur still sein.


----------



## Crowley (2. Februar 2006)

Kelgan schrieb:
			
		

> @Brutalo
> 
> Ich nehme an, du bist Informatiker und hast Ahnung vom Programmieren und der Serveradministration?
> 
> ...


Bitte keinen Streit hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kelgan hatte tatsächlich recht. Es handelt sich zwar um zwei unabhängige Skripte, die dafür verantwortlich sind. Alelrdings waren beide vom gleichen Server-Problem beeinträchtigt.

Die Tooltip-Bilder sollten jetzt auch wieder funktionieren.


----------



## Terror (3. Februar 2006)

Crowley schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tooltip-Bilder sollten jetzt auch wieder funktionieren.
> [post="108544"][/post]​



Hallo, sorry aber die Bilder gehen nur hier im Forum, wenn ich die URL oben im Browser angebe kommt nur dieses fast leere Gif.

Auch wenn ich in unserem Board den Code 1:1 kopiere, kommt leider das Gif.


P.S. Stelle gerade fest, dass es anscheind nur im IE funktoniert? ich kopiere das hier in den Browser: 

http://www.blasc.de/item/16810.gif

Im Firefox wird mir hier nur das gif mit Rasse und Klasse angezeigt, beim IE das vollständige Gif?

Ist das bei euch auch so? Was ist das denn? Liegt das an Firefox?


----------



## B3N (3. Februar 2006)

Cache leeren kann Wunder wirken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terror (3. Februar 2006)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Cache leeren kann Wunder wirken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja, war im festen Glauben, dass ich das gemacht hatte, es funzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke Leute, super Arbeit!


----------



## Tilandurel (3. Februar 2006)

Moin Jungs also entweder hab ich ein Problem oder ihr ^^

schaut ma rein unter

http://www.nameless-ladies.de/dkp/listitems.php

also die Rüstung der gerechtigkeit haut  bei mir alles krum :/
Brustschutz der Gerechtigkeit  <-- das Item 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long Tila


----------



## B3N (3. Februar 2006)

Was geht den da ab?! *G*

Hast ja unser halbes  Menu in deiner Seite lol. Wie holst du die Daten von uns? Parset ihr die Inhaltsseiten und holt euch das entsprechende? Wir hätten da auch XML Files. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilandurel (3. Februar 2006)

Ok hab den Fehler gefunden !!!

ist mein Problem mit dem Xml Parser.


----------



## Tilandurel (3. Februar 2006)

Für alle die die selben Probleme haben mit der Anzeige hier die änderungen in den Itemstats....

in der Blasc.cfg

in zeile 86 (kann bei dir anders sein) 
$xml_data = itemstats_read_url('http://www.blasc.de/item-xml.php?i=' . $item_id); 
ändern in: 
$xml_data = itemstats_read_url('http://www.blasc.de/xml/i' . $item_id . ".xml"); 

zeile 101 
$item['html'] = $this->xml_helper->parse($xml_data, 'display_html'); 
ändern in: 
$item['html'] = '<div class="wowitemt" style="display:block">'.$this->xml_helper->parse($xml_data, 'display_html').'</div>';

alles auf eigenes Risiko 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bitte nur mit aktuellem Backup ändern...

www.nameless-ladies.de/dkp <-- jetzt mit Setboni 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowley (3. Februar 2006)

Eigentlich sollte die Änderung nicht nötig sein, an den alten Item-XML-Dateien wurde nichts verändert. Ich habe lediglich eine neue Version zur Verfügung gestellt, bei der die Set-Boni mit drinstehen und bei den Tooltips der äußer <div> entfernt wurde.


----------



## Tilandurel (3. Februar 2006)

mhm eigentlich mussten alle die ich kenne die änderung machen.
der Fehler betraf auch nur neu hinzugefügte Items. Soweit ich weis hat sich der aufbau  etwas verändert ^^

Hier mal ein Vergleich:

Item: Dragonstalker's Legguards

Vor dem 2.2.06

item_name: Dragonstalker's Legguards
item_link: http://www.blasc.de/?i=16938
item_color: purplename
item_icon: INV_Pants_03
item_html: post ich jetzt mal nicht zu lang

Nach dem dem 2.2.06
item_name: Dragonstalker's Legguards
item_link: http://wow.allakhazam.com/db/item.html?witem=16938
item_color: iname
item_icon: INV_Pants_03
item_html: post ich jetzt mal nicht zu lang, aber deutliche Unterschiede zu der alten version

http://www.blasc.de/item-xml.php?i=xxxxx

jetzt sieht es so aus:

http://www.blasc.de/xml/ixxxxx.xml

Also da wir alle nicht am itemstats rum geschraubt haben denk ich schon das du was verändert hast aber naja wir haben nen workaround und mein dkp zeigt auch setboni an ^^

von daher war ein netter Zug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tilandurel


----------



## Crowley (3. Februar 2006)

Ich hab die item-xml.php wiederhergestellt. Kannst du bitte nochmal prüfen, ob die alte Version jetzt wieder geht?


----------



## Tilandurel (4. Februar 2006)

Also hab gradma getestet mit meiner Änderung funktioniert alles und ein "altsystem" funktioniert auch. 

altsystem
http://fistofheaven.mp-squad.at/eqdkp/listitems.php

Mein System
http://www.nameless-ladies.de/dkp/listitems.php

auf meinem System hab ich jetzt halt als Goodie die Setboni mit dabei.

Tila

PS:
Kannst ja ne Msg dalassen ob du da nochmal was änderst wäre sehr nett.


----------



## Brutali (11. August 2006)

Tilandurel schrieb:


> ...
> 
> http://www.blasc.de/item-xml.php?i=xxxxx
> 
> ...



ahem.. hi!

wie is die beste (am liebsten eigentlich schnellste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lösung?
itemstats updaten?

allein link ändern reicht leider nicht aus, weil da irgendwas im html/cache falsch rüberkommt.
(wie oben beschrieben, beim einlesen in den cache is da was vermurkst.. stylesheets?)

unter welcher url ist denn das ale item-xml.php zu erreichen?


vielen dank, brutali (@nozdormu)


----------



## Brutali (11. August 2006)

Brutali schrieb:


> ahem.. hi!
> 
> wie is die beste (am liebsten eigentlich schnellste
> 
> ...



bin schon selbst fündig geworden:
http://forums.eqdkp.com/index.php?showtopic=6209&st=30

gruss, brutali


----------



## dysfunction (13. August 2006)

Das problem liegt darin, das die listitems.xml, weder auf www.blasc.de noch auf blasc.de selbst existiert, daher kann mein itemstats auch keine items mehr in den eigenen Cache aufnehmen, bitte um wiederherstellung der datei


MfG
by Robert


----------



## Roran (13. August 2006)

Hast du bei der Item_cache Tabelle den Inhalt gelöscht?
Wenn nicht, sind noch die alten drin, mit dem Verweis auf die alte Domain.


----------



## dysfunction (14. August 2006)

öhm... es geht dadrum, mein cache in meiner datenbank ist nicht mit allen items von der blasc seite bzw. aus dieser datei gefüllt. d.h. irgendwoher muss er ja die sachen nehmen. und wenn die datei nichtmehr existert funktioniert das ganze nichmehr, ich kann sachen im forum über itemstats posten, weder tooltip noch name dazu wird mir angezeigt. itemlist.xml ist doch die datei, die itemstats verwendet um die itemdaten in die eigene db zu haun.

Warning: fopen(http://www.blasc.de/itemlist.xml) [function.fopen]: failed to open stream: HTTP request failed! HTTP/1.1 404 Not Found


----------



## Roran (14. August 2006)

Normal das diese Meldung kommt, 
da es die Domain " http://www.blasc.de " nicht gibt.

Wenn du das EQDKP nutzt, kann ich dir nur anraten, da im Forum zu lesen.
Und die blasc.php muß überarbeitet werden:

http://www.blasc.de muß in http://blasc.de geändert werden.

Schau mal hier rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dysfunction (14. August 2006)

ich hab www.blasc.de in blasc.de geändert um die itemlist.xml abzurufen, aber es passiert nix, außer das die fehlermeldung nimmer kommt, der bug besteht weiterhin das die items nich aktuallisiert werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nutze die WBB Lite version, und es hat bis zum umzug einwandfrei hingehaun...


----------



## Roran (14. August 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Hast du bei der Item_cache Tabelle den Inhalt gelöscht?
> Wenn nicht, sind noch die alten drin, mit dem Verweis auf die alte Domain.


Hast du das auch mal gemacht ?


----------



## dysfunction (14. August 2006)

schon ein paar mal, und es trägt bei jedem item das ich über bbcode eingetragen hab alles mit greyname usw. ein. und keine linkid usw.


----------

